# Juniper vs. Varroa Mites



## booger (Mar 14, 2014)

A local beekeeper here in Central Oregon says that Varroa Mites dislike Western Juniper and suggests Juniper shavings or sawdust placed in the quilt box of a Warre hive would help discourage them. Anybody out there ever heard of or tried this theory?

Clyde the Guide


----------



## Hilltop (Aug 21, 2013)

I have heard that Juniper helps with Varroa. I put Juniper needles and sticks in my smoker and it seems like I have less Varroa now, but I haven't done official counts.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not tried Juniper, but I have used cedar boxes and the Varroa didn't mind at all...


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Was it the western red cedar you used or the eastern red? Eastern red has a stronger smell to it..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have used every kind of scrap cedar I encountered. I was a carpenter and some of it was cedar siding (I think it was western cedar) and some of it was aromatic (for closets). The wax moths did not seem to mind and when Varroa turned up they did not mind either... I have not used Juniper that I know of (unless someone makes closets out of it...)


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Funny thing is, I peeled off some bark from a juniper tree and collected some leaves as well.

While I haven't used it yet, I think that's how you're supposed to use it in a smoker.

Not, the wood shavings, etc. .


----------



## beemartin (Mar 13, 2013)

oh, I'll have to try this... I have lots of juniper in my yard and I hate the stuff!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It smells better than burlap in the smoker...


----------



## Hilltop (Aug 21, 2013)

I usually use grass in my smoker, but the juniper needles smell much nicer.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the study they probably read: http://juniper.oregonstate.edu/bibliography/documents/phpW3BwYe_royce.pdf

We've been pondering offering a juniper product line, being in Oregon and having easy access to this lumber. It's a pain to work with though, as it's full of knots and rarely available in boards wider than 6"...


----------

